# Review: Kershaw Showtime Folding Pocket Knife (Speedsafe, 8cr13MOV, 3 in.)



## mhanlen (May 28, 2016)

*Review: Kershaw Showtime Pocket Knife*
​

Got another pocket knife review, which was provided by Kershaw for review. The Showtime is a compact 3 inch blade, with a speedsafe assisted opening, using 8cr13MOV steel. In the review I go over ergonomics, have some opinions, and make some jokes. It’s short and sweet, but is generous with closeups, and detail shots.



​


----------



## CLHC (May 28, 2016)

Nice review on said knife!


----------



## mhanlen (May 29, 2016)

CLHC said:


> Nice review on said knife!



Thanks!


----------



## ven (May 29, 2016)

Great review , as always a pleasure to watch


----------



## mhanlen (May 29, 2016)

ven said:


> Great review , as always a pleasure to watch



Thanks for the comments- much appreciated!


----------

